
Facebook Turned Off Search Features Used To Catch Bad Actors - mzs
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/craigsilverman/facebook-graph-search-war-crimes
======
Macross8299
Why is the headline not "Facebook turned off features used by Cambridge
analytica to datamine, microtarget and interfere in an election"? What a
biased headline. Facebook really is damned if they do, damned if they don't
according to the MSM.

~~~
rootusrootus
... because the MSM is not a monolithic organization?

~~~
Macross8299
I think as long as Comcast, AT&T, Viacom, Fox, CBS and Disney own over 90% of
news media by viewership, I will keep referring to it as MSM since that is
practically an oligopoly by any definition of the term

------
age_bronze
This article is so twisted. The less search options other people have with
public facebook data the better. Facebook is already privacy nightmare as it
is.

Probably an article by some lobbists in some company that doesn't care about
war criminals at all but is just upset by the change which would make the data
less accessible to them. I say good riddance.

~~~
justchilly
Definitely a one-sided title designed to get clicks and drive outrage, but we
are talking about buzzfeed news here.

Dismissing a valid (albeit sensationalized) point by saying "probably an
article by some lobbyists" doesn't help. It just indicates you have your own
agenda and are not willing to take an objective view.

------
mindcrash
Sorry... catching bad actors you say, Buzzfeed?

This feature was MORE THAN LIKELY USED BY BAD ACTORS IN PARTICULAR to do
considerable physical harm to innocent people. For example it was possible to
plug the following query into Graph Search and GET ACTUAL RESULTS BACK:

"Find all men with a sexual preference for other men within Teheran, Iran"

Now combine the knowledge you could enter that query with the terrible privacy
tools and defaults (designed that way for a reason, by the way) on Facebook.
If your mind is exploding imagine mine the day I've put things together.

(And you could replace Iran with any other Islamic country too).

And this was more than likely known by all people involved from the get go.
That no human rights - or gay rights - organisation with considerable amounts
of power EVER (because this tool has been in production for several years)
complained to Facebook for releasing a tool which could so much harm to so
many people is beyond me.

